# This is where we part my friend..



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

I will fix this post later.. I have fixed it 5 times now, and the forum keeps eating it.. I am about to throw my laptop..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 18, 2008)

So this is where we part, My Friend,

And you'll run on around the bend, Gone from sight but not from mind,

New pleasures there you'll surely find.

I will go on, I'll find the strength,

Life measures quality, not its length.

One long embrace before you leave,

Share one last look, before I grieve.

There are others, that much is true,

But they be they and they aren't you.

And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought

Will remember well all you've taught.

Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,

The fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.

And as you go to your final rest,

Take with you this -- I loved you best.



REST IN PEACE MY LITTLE ONE....


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 18, 2008)

Zin, thank you so much for both this and the other poem you posted. they mean so much to me at the moment 

Jan


----------



## Salsagirl (Aug 7, 2008)

This is beautiful!

Jansen's ashes still have to be put in the ground somewhere, and I'll try to recite the poem when doing so.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for that poem, i only read two lines before the tears started, freaking hormones are horrible. Then i scrolled down to reply then i scrolled back up to read l ine three and more tears so , so far.........threee lines into it, it is a very nice poem.


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Awwh Beautiful :cry4:


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Awwh Beautiful :cry4:


----------

